# Pros and cons of open top?



## Chakaga (Mar 31, 2012)

I am thinking about running my aquarium open top. Can anyone briefly tell me the pros and cons of running an open top tank, and tell me some of your experiences running open top.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Open top allows anything in the air to get in. Cleaning agents anything will go right in


----------



## josolanes (Feb 28, 2012)

One of the more obvious pros, if it interests you, is that you can allow plants to grow emersed from the top of the tank (or have driftwood sticking out, whatever might interest you like this)

I suspect there might be more gas exchange with an open top vs hood

An open top would give more lighting options since you wouldn't be restricted to a hood

Maintenance I feel is pretty similar between the two. A well designed hood should be able to lift out of the way and a well designed open top shouldn't have the lights in the way

These are the benefits I can think of, since running mine open top vs my previous hood tank


----------



## Chakaga (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm mainly asking because my new light assembly will only mount on the tank if I take the top off. Otherwise I'll have to mount it to the ceiling, then I can leave the glass top on. Suggestions?


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Cons:
evaporation rate higher
fish can jump out
things and critters (cats,birds,etc) can get in


Pros:
plants and wood can emerge from the surface of the water
better gas exchange
lots of folks like the look better
can fiddle with things in the tank a bit easier
light isn't defused


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of rimless which you will want to do open top, if you arn't going rimless then I would do a glass top, evaporation is the biggest issue, a pendent over a rimmed tank is not as neat as a rimless.

Len


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

About a year ago, $600+ of high grade CRS were killed in my Fluval Ebi with an open top. The culprits: cat paws, and cat and dog fur blown into the tank by a room fan. The deaths started a day or so after applying topical flea medication on all the pets in the house. I managed to save a handful after massive water changes over the course of a few days, but now all my tanks, except one containing just cherry shrimp, have tops.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Open tops are more aesthetically pleasing to me and maintenance is easier. Also more lighting options and equipment is easier to move around the tank.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Chakaga said:


> I'm mainly asking because my new light assembly will only mount on the tank if I take the top off. Otherwise I'll have to mount it to the ceiling, then I can leave the glass top on. Suggestions?


Home Depot & Lowes have precut square glass that can be used to cover sections of tank. You can also try picture frame glass from $1 stores. Reducing surface agitation, riparium plant floaters and floating plants might aid in reducing evaporation


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

lower evaporation/no fish loss vs elegance/simplicity


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Pros:
Easy feeding
Better view of the fish
You can put the lights anywhere without it being blocked by the middle of the glass hinges

Cons:
More top offs
Doesn't hold heat as well
Lets fish jump
Need stands or hanging lights


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

We can talk pros and cons all night but it boils down to this the only reason you do open top or rimless is you like the look of it, if you are indifferent.or don't care, get a rimmed tank put a glass top on it you can then use any light, it's still easy to feed and work in and you don't need to worry about evaporation, fish escapes or chemically treated pet hair getting in. The rimless / topless concept is a contemporary look that a lot of people like and the cons are worth it.

Len


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Evaporation, fish jumping, things falling in etc aside, I find the open top adds a new dimension, seeing the tank from above is like adding a fourth dimension to the tank, if it's rimless, it is not worth covering up.


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

biggest pro is it is beautiful that way. i went lidless as long as I could and just recently got a cat so needed one for my 40B. I went with an all glass one, so at least I can still somewhat see from up top. I will say, I appreciate less water refills due to lack of evaporation. 

A con of a lid is, and it might have been something else, the fish seem to have had to acclimate to the lack of exchange at the surface. they seemed to hover at the top a bit and I lost a few fish mysteriously. Doing better now but at first I got the feeling it was affecting them.


----------

